# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  σκαλισμα μυτης με πληγη

## freeman

εδω και 2 χρονια με ειχε πιασει μια εμμονη να σκαλιζω εσωτερικα το αριστερο ρουθουνη της μυτης μου στο οποιο εχω δημιουργηση μονιμη πληγη. δε περνανε 2 ημερες και ξανα σκαλιζω και ανοιγω αυτη τη πληγη. μολις δω οτι δημιουργειτε το κακαδο στη πληγη ξανα εγω σκαλιζω και το βγαζω.
τι να κανω ρε παιδια για να το σταματησω?
θα παθω τιποτα σοβαρο στο κεφαλι μου και θα κλαιω μετα.

----------


## γιώτα2

Αλλο ενα θέμα για το οποίο έρχομαι σε σύγκρουση με τον άνδρα μου.Πέρα απο την κακή συνήθεια είναι και αντιαισθητικό.Βάλε λίγο βαζελίνη και σταμάτα να σκαλίζεις.

----------


## freeman

τι βαζελινη γιατι να τη βαλω? 
για ποιο λογο?

----------


## Empneustns

για να γλυστραει το δαχτυλο

----------


## path

ΚΟΨΕ ΤΑ ΝΥΧΙΑ ΣΟΥ , ΣΥΡΙΖΑ !

----------


## Empneustns

βασικα το να βγαζεις το \"κακαδο\" απο τη μυτη σου,εχει γινει βασικη ασχολια σου,και απο οτι καταλαβαινω σου αρεσει.
Αν καποια στιγμη φυγει η πληγη ειμαι σιγουρος πως θα σου λειψει :)
αν το παρεις αποφαση να το σταματησεις ειναι θεμα χρονου να το καταφερεις,απλα πρεπει να παρεις την αποφαση

----------


## γιώτα2

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> βασικα το να βγαζεις το \"κακαδο\" απο τη μυτη σου,εχει γινει βασικη ασχολια σου,και απο οτι καταλαβαινω σου αρεσει.
> Αν καποια στιγμη φυγει η πληγη ειμαι σιγουρος πως θα σου λειψει :)
> αν το παρεις αποφαση να το σταματησεις ειναι θεμα χρονου να το καταφερεις,απλα πρεπει να παρεις την αποφαση





Εχεις δίκιο εχει γίνει εμπ.βάλε βαζελίνη άνθρωπέ μου να μαλακώσει το κάκαδο γιατί σίγουρα ξεχνιέσαι και το κάνεις και δημοσίως

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by γιώτα2_
> 
> γιατί σίγουρα ξεχνιέσαι και το κάνεις και δημοσίως



και αυτο ποινικοποιηθηκε?
και αυτο δεν εμπιπτει στο σαβουαρ βιβρ?

αντε μπρος λοιπον,
να μαζευομαστε σε γιαφκες να σκαλιζουμε τις μυτες μας.....


Και σε μια αλλη να ξυνουμε το κωλο μας.

----------


## freeman

προς θεου δε το κανω ποτε δημοσια, μονο σπιτι με πιανει αυτο το πραγμα τα απογευματα που βαριεμαι.

----------


## krino

στο καμπινε και κλειδωμενος....

:cool:

----------


## Ακοινώνητος

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Body-focused_repetitive_behavior

Υπάρχουν μερικές BFRBs όπως διαβάζετε, τριχοτιλομανία, ονυχοφαγία, δερματιλομανία, και πιθανώς φίλε freeman (δεν είμαι ειδικός), εμπίπτεις στη κατηγορία της ρινοτιλεξομανίας (Rhinotillexomania). Βέβαια κάνει ένα διαχωρισμό των BFRBs από τις ψυχαναγκαστικές διαταραχές (BFRB disorders are not generally considered obsessive-compulsive disorders.)

Λέγοντας όμως αλλού ότι θα μπορούσε να εμπίπτει σε ΙΨΔ εδώ: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhinotillexomania

A very common habit, nose-picking can or may be used as a body-focused repetitive behavior or obsessive compulsive disorder, which can become a medical issue.

Γνώμη μου είναι ότι θα πρέπει να το δει κάποιος ειδικός, καθώς εκτός των άλλων μπορεί να πάθεις κάποια μόλυνση.

----------


## claire

αν σε πιάσει να το κάνεις, προσπάθησε εκεινη τη στιγμή να σκεφτείς κάτι άλλο, να απασχοληθείς με κάτι άλλο!

----------


## freeman

σασ ευχαριστω ολους για τη βοηθεια. εγω ειδη ξεκινηση τη προσπαθεια για να σταματησω αυτη τη βλακεια μου.

----------

